# 10 New Caribes Coming on Tuesday Morning



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have 10-4" Caribes coming to my house Tuesday I ordered from Tangled Up In Cichlids. I can't wait!

The other part I am equally happy about is I am about 95% done with my tank. I have a homemade stand, canopy, sides for the tank, doors. etc and it looks awesome. I have put this job off since March or so. I ran out of black silicone today but it will be completed in a couple days. I will post pics somehow by Friday. Even though it is not quite finished yet I have it together and I just had to stop and stare at how nice this looks. The tank is a 180 gallon with a diy 75 gallon wet/dry. You guys have got to see this!!!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Eric99 said:


> I have 10-4" Caribes coming to my house Tuesday I ordered from Tangled Up In Cichlids. I can't wait!
> 
> The other part I am equally happy about is I am about 95% done with my tank. I have a homemade stand, canopy, sides for the tank, doors. etc and it looks awesome. I have put this job off since March or so. I ran out of black silicone today but it will be completed in a couple days. I will post pics somehow by Friday. Even though it is not quite finished yet I have it together and I just had to stop and stare at how nice this looks. The tank is a 180 gallon with a diy 75 gallon wet/dry.* You guys have got to see this*!!!


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Pics coming by the end of the week!!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, nice, that is going to be an incredible setup for 10 juvi cariba!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If the tank isnt running then it is not cycled, do you have media from another tank you could use?

And yes definately post pictures


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Tuesday as in tomorrow!?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

ahahaha.
Buddy is about to throw 10 Caribe Into an uncycled tank lol.....
How do these people even know what anything other than aRed Belly is ?
damn internet.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

is the tank cycled or not?
i do hope it is or you are gonna loose 10 innocent caribe's









do post pics when you got the fish in and its all done. souns like you got yorself a great setup


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Good grab bro, caribe are awesome....as far as a cycled tank, do ur best, and that's all that can be asked. I'm sure no1 on here would purposely hurt their ps, but sum people on here seem to get offended when other hobbyists aren't up to par like they r...a cycled tank is ez, yes....just takes time...sum people have different situations. But don't let the discourage u....I'm sure ur fish will b fine ALL 10 OF THEM. Till they establish rankings and stuff that is....good pick up. I LOVE MY CARIBES.....HAVEN'T SEEN BETTER YET..NOT EVEN ON THIS SITE. GOODLUCK BUD


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

skylute3 said:


> Good grab bro, caribe are awesome....as far as a cycled tank, do ur best, and that's all that can be asked. I'm sure no1 on here would purposely hurt their ps, but sum people on here seem to get offended when other hobbyists aren't up to par like they r...a cycled tank is ez, yes....just takes time...sum people have different situations. But don't let the discourage u....I'm sure ur fish will b fine ALL 10 OF THEM. Till they establish rankings and stuff that is....good pick up. I LOVE MY CARIBES.....HAVEN'T SEEN BETTER YET..NOT EVEN ON THIS SITE. GOODLUCK BUD


man dude just admit you messed up with the cycling of the tank realize your mistakes and encourage people to do the right thing not telling them its ok not to cycle. doing your best includes at a MINIMUM providing a cycled tank. its not about being up to par its about doing the research and work that is required B4 buying the Ps. if you like horses would you build the barn first or buy the horse? you've had your Ps a day, but talk like you raised them from fry. when are we going to get a glimpse of th best caribe on this site?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

philbert said:


> Good grab bro, caribe are awesome....as far as a cycled tank, do ur best, and that's all that can be asked. I'm sure no1 on here would purposely hurt their ps, *but sum people on here seem to get offended when other hobbyists aren't up to par like they r*...a cycled tank is ez, yes....just takes time...sum people have different situations. But don't let the discourage u....I'm sure ur fish will b fine ALL 10 OF THEM. Till they establish rankings and stuff that is....good pick up. I LOVE MY CARIBES.....HAVEN'T SEEN BETTER YET..NOT EVEN ON THIS SITE. GOODLUCK BUD


man dude just admit you messed up with the cycling of the tank realize your mistakes and encourage people to do the right thing not telling them its ok not to cycle. doing your best includes at a MINIMUM providing a cycled tank. its not about being up to par its about doing the research and work that is required B4 buying the Ps. if you like horses would you build the barn first or buy the horse? you've had your Ps a day, but talk like you raised them from fry. *when are we going to get a glimpse of th best caribe on this site?*
[/quote]

I was biting my tongue and not going to say anything... but i doubt a picture will ever be posted.

And nobody got offended because you werent "up to par" on starting your tank, its because after countless posts of advice, you still think you are captain invincible and chose to do it your own way.

Time will tell my friend... just search the site for "nitrate spike" or "fish died!?" and you will see how many people have this bite them in the ass

"Pride comith before a fall" as my dad told me when i was younger...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

skylute3 said:


> Good grab bro, caribe are awesome....as far as a cycled tank, do ur best, and that's all that can be asked. I'm sure no1 on here would purposely hurt their ps, but sum people on here seem to get offended when other hobbyists aren't up to par like they r...a cycled tank is ez, yes....just takes time...sum people have different situations. But don't let the discourage u....I'm sure ur fish will b fine ALL 10 OF THEM. Till they establish rankings and stuff that is....good pick up. I LOVE MY CARIBES.....HAVEN'T SEEN BETTER YET..NOT EVEN ON THIS SITE. GOODLUCK BUD


You're useless


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Good grab bro, caribe are awesome....as far as a cycled tank, do ur best, and that's all that can be asked. I'm sure no1 on here would purposely hurt their ps, *but sum people on here seem to get offended when other hobbyists aren't up to par like they r*...a cycled tank is ez, yes....just takes time...sum people have different situations. But don't let the discourage u....I'm sure ur fish will b fine ALL 10 OF THEM. Till they establish rankings and stuff that is....good pick up. I LOVE MY CARIBES.....HAVEN'T SEEN BETTER YET..NOT EVEN ON THIS SITE. GOODLUCK BUD


man dude just admit you messed up with the cycling of the tank realize your mistakes and encourage people to do the right thing not telling them its ok not to cycle. doing your best includes at a MINIMUM providing a cycled tank. its not about being up to par its about doing the research and work that is required B4 buying the Ps. if you like horses would you build the barn first or buy the horse? you've had your Ps a day, but talk like you raised them from fry. *when are we going to get a glimpse of th best caribe on this site?*
[/quote]

I was biting my tongue and not going to say anything... but i doubt a picture will ever be posted.

And nobody got offended because you werent "up to par" on starting your tank, its because after countless posts of advice, you still think you are captain invincible and chose to do it your own way.

Time will tell my friend... just search the site for "nitrate spike" or "fish died!?" and you will see how many people have this bite them in the ass

"Pride comith before a fall" as my dad told me when i was younger...
[/quote]

well said. i also think nobody was offened bc its not their fish that will suffer. i was hoping to see pics b4 the ammonia sky rockets.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

First off, MY TANK IS CYCLED!!! AND HAS BEEN RUNNING FOR OVER A YEAR! Don't assume that I don't know what I am doing because I don't have many posts. I have been on this forum for over 2 years. I have been keeping fish for at least 4 years now. I decided to go BACK to Piranha keeping. I was keeping Stingrays, Datnoid, Peacock Bass, etc. As far as Piranhas I have kept Natteri, Elongatus, Maculatus, Ternetzi, Sanchezi, Xingu Rhom and now Caribes so I am no stranger to Piranha keeping.

My fish are doing really well in their CYCLED tank. They are schoaling and no major aggression has shown yet but they do have a whole lot of room to swim. They should get big fast(er) in this tank. I will be posting pics. My silicone work on my cabinet and canopy will be finished by tommorrow night so pics can be expected Thursday or Friday. If you saw my tank in person you would also see I know what I am doing. Oh yeah I moved my 14 Exodon Paradoxus from the 46 gallon tank they were in into the 75 gallon sump for the Caribe tank. I had to move my 7" Datnoid and 3-7" Red Bay Snooks from the 180 into the 46 gallon tank until I sell them. Then I am going to get about 30 more Exodons.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> ahahaha.
> Buddy is about to throw 10 Caribe Into an uncycled tank lol.....
> How do these people even know what anything other than aRed Belly is ?
> damn internet.


Don't assume crap like that. You have no clue what you are talking about. I NEVER said it was uncycled. I am finishing up REPAINTING my cabinet pieces. My tank has been running for a over a year.

While we are talking about cycled media how about this...5 gallons of Bio Balls, 40 pounds of gravel with 3 Java Fern Mats, 2 Aquaclear 110 foam blocks, 2 Aquaclear 70 foam blocks, 2 Aquaclear 70 media bags with Bio media. That's just my filter. I custom made it to handle high loads of waste from Stingrays and other predatory fish.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Eric99 said:


> ahahaha.
> Buddy is about to throw 10 Caribe Into an uncycled tank lol.....
> How do these people even know what anything other than aRed Belly is ?
> damn internet.


*Don't assume crap like that*. You have no clue what you are talking about. I NEVER said it was uncycled. I am finishing up REPAINTING my cabinet pieces. My tank has been running for a over a year.

While we are talking about cycled media how about this...5 gallons of Bio Balls, 40 pounds of gravel with 3 Java Fern Mats, 2 Aquaclear 110 foam blocks, 2 Aquaclear 70 foam blocks, 2 Aquaclear 70 media bags with Bio media. That's just my filter. I custom made it to handle high loads of waste from Stingrays and other predatory fish.
[/quote]
Easy guy...

You mentioned "black silicone" which at first lead me to believe you were re sealing your tank, or building one or repairing something on the inside... implying that it wouldnt hold water, and wasnt running... the last post cleared it up, and there was no way for me to know until you said so.

Also, you should post some pics of your setup man, sounds awesome.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

nobody said your tank was not cycled. someone asked if it was or not. then skylute chimed in about how its ok not to have a cycled tank and the thread got a little derailed. nobody assumed that you dont know what you were doing. most of the negetivity was directed at skylute for deseminating his garbage about the tank being ok even tho its not cycled.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

philbert said:


> nobody said your tank was not cycled. someone asked if it was or not. then skylute chimed in about how its ok not to have a cycled tank and the thread got a little derailed. nobody assumed that you dont know what you were doing. most of the negetivity was directed at skylute for deseminating his garbage about the tank being ok even tho its not cycled.


crazeejon did say his tank was uncycled, and pretty much that he's stupid. 
_____________________________________________--

I dont think that rant was directed at you 420


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> nobody said your tank was not cycled. someone asked if it was or not. then skylute chimed in about how its ok not to have a cycled tank and the thread got a little derailed. nobody assumed that you dont know what you were doing. most of the negetivity was directed at skylute for deseminating his garbage about the tank being ok even tho its not cycled.


crazeejon did say his tank was uncycled, and pretty much that he's stupid. 
_____________________________________________--

I dont think that rant was directed at you 420
[/quote]

he went off of the assumption that it wasn't cycled since it read like it was just being set up. oh well obv he didn't read the whole tread up till that point? whats the dif tho the OP didn't clear it up till a few min ago.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> ahahaha.
> Buddy is about to throw 10 Caribe Into an uncycled tank lol.....
> How do these people even know what anything other than aRed Belly is ?
> damn internet.


*Don't assume crap like that*. You have no clue what you are talking about. I NEVER said it was uncycled. I am finishing up REPAINTING my cabinet pieces. My tank has been running for a over a year.

While we are talking about cycled media how about this...5 gallons of Bio Balls, 40 pounds of gravel with 3 Java Fern Mats, 2 Aquaclear 110 foam blocks, 2 Aquaclear 70 foam blocks, 2 Aquaclear 70 media bags with Bio media. That's just my filter. I custom made it to handle high loads of waste from Stingrays and other predatory fish.
[/quote]
Easy guy...

You mentioned "black silicone" which at first lead me to believe you were re sealing your tank, or building one or repairing something on the inside... implying that it wouldnt hold water, and wasnt running... the last post cleared it up, and there was no way for me to know until you said so.

Also, you should post some pics of your setup man, sounds awesome.








[/quote]

The silicone part led me to believe the same thing which is why I asked if you had media from another tank.

Nobodys doubting your stuff man and I'm sure its great and cant wait to see pics also.

The only idiot here is Skylute for trying to make a point but he's still wrong.
Also crazyJohn jumped the gun a lil also, to say the least LOL


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

can't wait to see pictures eric. I might have to stop by some time if you don't mind and check it out.

His tank is awesome by the way. I saw it when he had sting rays and such in it and at the time he was doing a lot of work to it. Bet it looks great now. The black sand you sold me would have looked great with the caribe though


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Would love to talk to some of these people not on the pc








Cakes


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

thedude8 said:


> can't wait to see pictures eric. I might have to stop by some time if you don't mind and check it out.
> 
> His tank is awesome by the way. I saw it when he had sting rays and such in it and at the time he was doing a lot of work to it. Bet it looks great now. The black sand you sold me would have looked great with the caribe though


Feel free. It's close to done now. I will post pics soon enough.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

skylute3 said:


> Would love to talk to some of these people not on the pc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! look at the tough guy. what would you do tell us how to not cycle our tanks?


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

The Caribes were fed some Silversides and they tore them up in a matter of seconds. The tank looks a little empty with such small fish.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Haha, id just love to put a face to the babble.....tough has nothing to do with it, take a chill pill phil, but have no doubt it would b heavyweight n featherweight.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

skylute3 said:


> Haha, id just love to put a face to the babble.....tough has nothing to do with it, take a chill pill phil, but have no doubt it would b heavyweight n featherweight.


haha yea ok you want to fight over your ignorance and i need the chill pill. probably would be as you state. i am sure you are 400lbs of slob, too lazy to learn about the nitrification cycle.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Haha, never did I say anything bout fighting...u said look at the tough guy when I said id love to see these guys outside of a pc. And as far as 400 lb slob...uh no, athlete boss, whole life, 6'1 175lbs 7% body fat, I'm at the gym from 430 to 630 mon thru fri, 24 yr old prime condition...born n raised beast when unleashed....but my fish keeping calms me, keeping the streets safe lol. No1 trying to fight over fish my man, u got me on that hands down when it comes to fish keeping, but NETHING else, my hand would b raised


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

skylute3 said:


> Haha, never did I say anything bout fighting...u said look at the tough guy when I said id love to see these guys outside of a pc. And as far as 400 lb slob...uh no, athlete boss, whole life, 6'1 175lbs 7% body fat, I'm at the gym from 430 to 630 mon thru fri, 24 yr old prime condition...born n raised beast when unleashed....but my fish keeping calms me, keeping the streets safe lol. No1 trying to fight over fish my man, u got me on that hands down, but NETHING else, my hand would b raised


LMFAO. Who f*cking cares........


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

skylute3 said:


> Haha, never did I say anything bout fighting...u said look at the tough guy when I said id love to see these guys outside of a pc. And as far as 400 lb slob...uh no, athlete boss, whole life, 6'1 175lbs 7% body fat, I'm at the gym from 430 to 630 mon thru fri, 24 yr old prime condition...born n raised beast when unleashed....but my fish keeping calms me, keeping the streets safe lol. No1 trying to fight over fish my man, u got me on that hands down when it comes to fish keeping, but NETHING else, my hand would b raised


nobody cares how agressive your are. or how you need to dominate in order to be secure. you probably own every sent of axe. we all can talk like that and make crap up on the internet about how in shape we are.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hahahhaa, axe, yaaaaaa...bc while I go spend thousands on fish, I spend 5 bucks for sum walmart type of perfume...u crack me up. And ya internet is full of bs people, prob is, sum people don't bs. And other then clint eastwood, I'm as dirty harry as they come. No worries tho my man, u are a bug splat on my windshield of life. Have a gr8 day, and best wishes for ur fishes..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

skylute3 said:


> Haha, id just love to put a face to the babble.....tough has nothing to do with it, take a chill pill phil, but have no doubt it would b heavyweight n featherweight.


Theres a mugshot thread... check it out man

And lets not derail this guys thread and get him down.. he just got a new shipment of fish and is stoked, lets keep it that way.

Take the internet tough guy to your own thread, or over PM because nobody cares.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow. I thought this was a forum about piranhas. Not a lets stare at ourselves in the mirror and beat our chests forum. Haha. Some people


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

i'd be eric, i'd be pissed to see my thread going on such a childish debate. i just read the thread and thought people were taking quickly for granted that the guy is an idiot, and that thing about the doing the rooster on a forum, seriously guys...comon...

So let's talk piranhas here (aren't we all here for that purpose after all). definitely eric, we need some pics. you must have some of your tank with your old fish in there? what size is that 180? is it a 8 footer?

a big caribe shoal is def what i'm looking for when i build a monster tank. looking foward for any updates and good luck with the shoal!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Eric99 said:


> First off, MY TANK IS CYCLED!!! AND HAS BEEN RUNNING FOR OVER A YEAR! Don't assume that I don't know what I am doing because I don't have many posts. I have been on this forum for over 2 years. I have been keeping fish for at least 4 years now. I decided to go BACK to Piranha keeping. I was keeping Stingrays, Datnoid, Peacock Bass, etc. As far as Piranhas I have kept Natteri, Elongatus, Maculatus, Ternetzi, Sanchezi, Xingu Rhom and now Caribes so I am no stranger to Piranha keeping.
> 
> My fish are doing really well in their CYCLED tank. They are schoaling and no major aggression has shown yet but they do have a whole lot of room to swim. They should get big fast(er) in this tank. I will be posting pics. My silicone work on my cabinet and canopy will be finished by tommorrow night so pics can be expected Thursday or Friday. If you saw my tank in person you would also see I know what I am doing. Oh yeah I moved my 14 Exodon Paradoxus from the 46 gallon tank they were in into the 75 gallon sump for the Caribe tank. I had to move my 7" Datnoid and 3-7" Red Bay Snooks from the 180 into the 46 gallon tank until I sell them. Then I am going to get about 30 more Exodons.


wish i woulda seen all the bashing that was going on earlier... i remember seeing your setup and talking to you on mfk, i woulda been able to set the record straight for you. i will say that people have been pretty fired up around here the last couple days over this issue, so i'm sure nobody meant to direct too much flaming your way... but anyways, can't wait to see them once they're settled in.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

leg89 said:


> i'd be eric, i'd be pissed to see my thread going on such a childish debate. i just read the thread and thought people were taking quickly for granted that the guy is an idiot, and that thing about the doing the rooster on a forum, seriously guys...comon...
> 
> So let's talk piranhas here (aren't we all here for that purpose after all). definitely eric, we need some pics. you must have some of your tank with your old fish in there? what size is that 180? is it a 8 footer?
> 
> a big caribe shoal is def what i'm looking for when i build a monster tank. looking foward for any updates and good luck with the shoal!


My tank is 6'x2'x2' and it is a 180. I will keep everyone updated. Thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Eric99 said:


> The Caribes were fed some Silversides and they tore them up in a matter of seconds. The tank looks a little empty with such small fish.


haha, i bet man... a tank that big will make most fish look tiny. don't worry tho, with the water quality those fish will have, i'm sure they'll be monsters in no time


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> First off, MY TANK IS CYCLED!!! AND HAS BEEN RUNNING FOR OVER A YEAR! Don't assume that I don't know what I am doing because I don't have many posts. I have been on this forum for over 2 years. I have been keeping fish for at least 4 years now. I decided to go BACK to Piranha keeping. I was keeping Stingrays, Datnoid, Peacock Bass, etc. As far as Piranhas I have kept Natteri, Elongatus, Maculatus, Ternetzi, Sanchezi, Xingu Rhom and now Caribes so I am no stranger to Piranha keeping.
> 
> My fish are doing really well in their CYCLED tank. They are schoaling and no major aggression has shown yet but they do have a whole lot of room to swim. They should get big fast(er) in this tank. I will be posting pics. My silicone work on my cabinet and canopy will be finished by tommorrow night so pics can be expected Thursday or Friday. If you saw my tank in person you would also see I know what I am doing. Oh yeah I moved my 14 Exodon Paradoxus from the 46 gallon tank they were in into the 75 gallon sump for the Caribe tank. I had to move my 7" Datnoid and 3-7" Red Bay Snooks from the 180 into the 46 gallon tank until I sell them. Then I am going to get about 30 more Exodons.


wish i woulda seen all the bashing that was going on earlier... i remember seeing your setup and talking to you on mfk, i woulda been able to set the record straight for you. i will say that people have been pretty fired up around here the last couple days over this issue, so i'm sure nobody meant to direct too much flaming your way... but anyways, can't wait to see them once they're settled in.
[/quote]

I will be posting on Monster Fish Keepers and maybe adding the link to one of my posts soon. My pics are always too large for this site. I remember talking to you not long ago about my tank setup for the new Caribes. I added a bunch of Zebra Rock and a crocodile skull from the 46 gallon tank I have.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nah man, post em here... this site is better, people always start out over there and end up over here









if you have a problem with the pics, just resize them, it's real easy... i have to do it all the time because my camera creates massive files


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Eric99 said:


> First off, MY TANK IS CYCLED!!! AND HAS BEEN RUNNING FOR OVER A YEAR! Don't assume that I don't know what I am doing because I don't have many posts. I have been on this forum for over 2 years. I have been keeping fish for at least 4 years now. I decided to go BACK to Piranha keeping. I was keeping Stingrays, Datnoid, Peacock Bass, etc. As far as Piranhas I have kept Natteri, Elongatus, Maculatus, Ternetzi, Sanchezi, Xingu Rhom and now Caribes so I am no stranger to Piranha keeping.
> 
> My fish are doing really well in their CYCLED tank. They are schoaling and no major aggression has shown yet but they do have a whole lot of room to swim. They should get big fast(er) in this tank. I will be posting pics. My silicone work on my cabinet and canopy will be finished by tommorrow night so pics can be expected Thursday or Friday. If you saw my tank in person you would also see I know what I am doing. Oh yeah I moved my 14 Exodon Paradoxus from the 46 gallon tank they were in into the 75 gallon sump for the Caribe tank. I had to move my 7" Datnoid and 3-7" Red Bay Snooks from the 180 into the 46 gallon tank until I sell them. Then I am going to get about 30 more Exodons.


i didnt assume you dont know what you are doing because of your low post count. some other members seemed to think you hadnt cycled it and i didnt know weather you had or not. was just checking :nod:

it does sound like you got a great setup. look forward to the pics. keep up the good work









and the rest of you stop derailing the thread. alot of the discussion about skylute as spilled over from his previouse doucheness. keep it in his threads. not in other members


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Lets keep bashing on my thread were they belong go derail my thread. I cant wait to see you set up and dont worry before you know it they will be 6 inch killing machines.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Lets keep bashing on my thread were they belong go derail my thread. I cant wait to see you set up and dont worry before you know it they will be 6 inch killing machines.


How do your 10 Reds and 2 Caribes get along? Is there alot of aggression?


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

3 New Pics Posted In The Piranha Pictures And Video Page!!! The rest are too large to upload.


----------

